# New to the board and would like help with lab interpretation



## lucky02 (Aug 3, 2010)

I have had thyroid labs done twice in the past month my doctor wouldn't even consider that something might be wrong, totally dismissive. I currently see this ENT weekly fungus in my sinuses and I am miserable.

TSH 3 weeks ago 3.65 range (0.27-4.20)
TSH this week  2.13 (0.27-4.20)

Free T4 0.8 range (0.6-1.6)
Free T3 3.4 (2.1-3.6)

As you can see I am on the low end of "normal" for Free T4
and the high end of "normal" for Free T3.

I am sleeping all day, I feel miserable. Doctor doesn't seem to
be concerned.

Are these labs normal? I understand they can very widely every time you take them? So why us one lab report???????

Thank you......


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lucky02 said:


> I have had thyroid labs done twice in the past month my doctor wouldn't even consider that something might be wrong, totally dismissive. I currently see this ENT weekly fungus in my sinuses and I am miserable.
> 
> TSH 3 weeks ago 3.65 range (0.27-4.20)
> TSH this week 2.13 (0.27-4.20)
> ...


This is only normal if you are trying to be hyperthyroid and I believe you are as evidenced by the high conversion of T4 to T3. There is a lag time w/the TSH.

I strongly advice antibodies tests especially the TSI which if present is definitive for hyperthyroid.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/

Any other symptoms besides exhaustion/sleeping?


----------



## lucky02 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank you so much for replying...why are doctors so dismissive if they
see the numbers are within that absurdly large range. Yes I do have other symtoms they include very high blood pressure, very high cholesterol, low gfr, bad mental fog, dizziness, insomina, bad headaches, generally feeling really lousy, mood swings, sadness, weight gain that I cannot loose. I see
this ENT every week and he blames the fungus in sinuses. I have a low 
Gfr and calcium that tends to be on the high side, so he is leaning toward parathyoid issues. I had a thyroid scan, multinodular but I did have a solid hyper lesion over 1mm and he says he doesn't biopsy or do anything unless it is over 2mm. I feel so bad.....Thank you for your help!~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lucky02 said:


> Thank you so much for replying...why are doctors so dismissive if they
> see the numbers are within that absurdly large range. Yes I do have other symtoms they include very high blood pressure, very high cholesterol, low gfr, bad mental fog, dizziness, insomina, bad headaches, generally feeling really lousy, mood swings, sadness, weight gain that I cannot loose. I see
> this ENT every week and he blames the fungus in sinuses. I have a low
> Gfr and calcium that tends to be on the high side, so he is leaning toward parathyoid issues. I had a thyroid scan, multinodular but I did have a solid hyper lesion over 1mm and he says he doesn't biopsy or do anything unless it is over 2mm. I feel so bad.....Thank you for your help!~~~~~~~~~~~


Was the scan radioactive uptake or a sonogram? Your fungus infection may not clear up because of a compromised immune system; ya' know?

I think you may be hyperthyroid. Even though you are gaining weight. I did the same and so have many other hypers. The symptoms are not always carved in stone. I know many hypos who are skinny as a bone.

If I were you and I most certainly am not; I would find another doctor and I would insist on those antibodies tests.

For one thing, cancer needs to be ruled out. That can only be done by FNA (fine needle aspiration.)


----------



## lucky02 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts. I have had very bad fungal infections in my sinsuses, 5 surgeries and the ENT seems to think that going to him every week and vacuuming out my sinsuses is the best course of treatment and long term. My question is WHY am I getting the fungus and how can it be stopped!!! Not a good way to live. I try to get him to see how bad I feel and lets look at other causes. The Ent as I stated earlier did a glance at the labs and declared my thyroid a non issue. I beg to differ. I had an ultrasound done, lots of lesions hyper and hypo on both sides. Did not seem to bother the doc. I am going to seek out another opinion....I want to get better!!! I had Lymne disease awhile back and that really screws you up, but he and another doctor do not believe in the lingering effects of the disease. They are not even willing to work with me on this point. The other doctor is an infectious disease guru!!!! With my labs at low and high end of normal I would think it would be worth further discussion...

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lucky02 said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts. I have had very bad fungal infections in my sinsuses, 5 surgeries and the ENT seems to think that going to him every week and vacuuming out my sinsuses is the best course of treatment and long term. My question is WHY am I getting the fungus and how can it be stopped!!! Not a good way to live. I try to get him to see how bad I feel and lets look at other causes. The Ent as I stated earlier did a glance at the labs and declared my thyroid a non issue. I beg to differ. I had an ultrasound done, lots of lesions hyper and hypo on both sides. Did not seem to bother the doc. I am going to seek out another opinion....I want to get better!!! I had Lymne disease awhile back and that really screws you up, but he and another doctor do not believe in the lingering effects of the disease. They are not even willing to work with me on this point. The other doctor is an infectious disease guru!!!! With my labs at low and high end of normal I would think it would be worth further discussion...
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!


You are not alone. Many of us have had mystery illness', sinus included, only to have them clear up and never return once medical intervention took place for thyroid disease.

I do know that not everything is attributable to thyroid but I am here to tell you that a "lot, lot, lot" is. Your immune system is compromised and that is not the only system that is compromised. The entire endocrine system, vascular, nervous system and brain! "All of it!"

You are welcome and I hope that we all can be of a huge help to you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lucky02 said:


> I have had thyroid labs done twice in the past month my doctor wouldn't even consider that something might be wrong, totally dismissive. I currently see this ENT weekly fungus in my sinuses and I am miserable.
> 
> TSH 3 weeks ago 3.65 range (0.27-4.20)
> TSH this week 2.13 (0.27-4.20)
> ...


I think it would be beneficial for you to go through this folder. Lots of things are co-morbid to thyroid disease.

Additional Problems That Arise From Thyroid Disease - Heart, Skin, Adrenals, etc.


----------

